# Hospice care for pup



## jasaville (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking for Gretchen in re: black GSD pup needing hospice-type care. May be able to help. Please reply to jas


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry, what? This doen't make any sense. Can you please be clearer in what it is you need.

Thanks,
Ania


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she is looking for the pup that someone was inquiring about that they needed to place in a hospice home.Not sure when it posted.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought perhaps the pup was in the Non- Urgent section..I could be wrong- was this the one you are referring too? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=942356&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

whisperg is the poster.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post942364 

Here is Gretchen's email she posted on the thread: [email protected]


----------

